# How to get away from the crowds???



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I moved out to Utah in November and since then I have been busy finding work, buying a house, fixing a house etc. etc!!
Now all that is pretty wrapped up and I'm looking for a hunting spot. Back home I had a spot that hardly got hunted and it was kinda my little hangout, the hunting was't as good as other places but it was all to myself and that is what I'm looking for here.

I have been all over the northeastern portion of the state from the stansbury range, logan, monte cristo, kamas etc.

I live in layton and will drive about an hour. What is my best bet for finding an area that is not trappled with hunters, hikers, campers and the like? I was up around Monte Cristo last weekend and they had a good bit of people up there shooting and camping, I'd have to make a serious hike to get away from the crowd and I'm sure I'm not the only one that would be doing that same thing.
I'm looking for any kind of hunting, birds, deer, rabbit, squirrle, yotes you name it. Really just looking for a nice quite place that I can have a chance at shooting something so it gets me out there.
So far my sights are set on farmington canyon and just hike in a little ways, the terain seems a little harder and I'm thinking that might keep the humans near the main trails.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good luck in the Northern Region. There is so much private property and so much publicground that is landlocked by private property it is difficult to find a personal hamlet. I doubt anybody will just hand it to you.I will point you in the right direction go to the county recorders office and look at the plat maps to find out who the landowners are and then do the research to contact the land owners and finally start meeting the landowners to secure permission to hunt on their property.It is a process that requires alot of time and work but can pay huge dividends.Good luck to ya.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I live in Layton as well and you will have a hard time finding a quite and secluded place within a hours drive. Farmington canyon also gets alot of people during hunting season. Maybe expand your travel to 2-3 hours


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This place you describe - does not exist in Northern Utah. In fact, I'm not sure it exists in Utah. At least on public lands.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> This place you describe - does not exist in Northern Utah. In fact, I'm not sure it exists in Utah. At least on public lands.


Oh it exists in Utah, but mother nature sometimes won't let you play.

The fun thing about Utah is that it's never the same from year to year. Just when you think you have her figuired out, she cuts you off right below the belt. I agree with the above, one hour you will have a lot of companions. Three hours and you start to thin them out. Just remember that in Utah a lot of people love the outdoors. Unless you are willing to hike a long ways or go into a steep canyon it will be tough to find that spot. But always remember that the time of year plays a big part. I can take you to spots that early in the year you will be by yourself. Three weeks later you will have more company then you or I can stand.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

i would tell you but then I'd have to kill ya. :shock: 

just kidding. if you want a secluded hunting spot all to yourself just go out on week days. The lazy Utards that call them self hunters are mostly just weekend warriors. hunt mon-thur. You will have it all to yourself almost every where you go.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

swbuckmaster

+1
most of em are...............


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I respectfully disagree with the posts stating you can't get away from the crowds. Hike 1 mile and you will outhike 90% of the other hunters. Hike 2 miles, and you've outhiked another 5% or more. I don't mind sharing a mountain with 1 or 2 other hunters who are willing to put in the time and energy to get where I am. Look at topo maps and find spots with no roads, few trails, and other features that limit access.

Having a place that is steep and protected by walls of scrub oak also helps. Scouting new hunting spots is fun. I hope you find a great little spot to call your very own.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I had a feeling that it wasn't as much about where you go but how hard you have to work to get there, same as Louisiana. So out hiking people is the only way to get away from them. This state has a ton of outdoor people but it does seem that most stay on the trails or not far from them. So if I make a serious hike I'll have a shot at getting away from people, that is what I'll have to do. I love searching new hunting areas, I think I'll start at Farmington cause it is closer and I'd be able to go often and get to know the area really well. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> I respectfully disagree with the posts stating you can't get away from the crowds. Hike 1 mile and you will outhike 90% of the other hunters. Hike 2 miles, and you've outhiked another 5% or more. I don't mind sharing a mountain with 1 or 2 other hunters who are willing to put in the time and energy to get where I am. Look at topo maps and find spots with no roads, few trails, and other features that limit access.
> 
> Having a place that is steep and protected by walls of scrub oak also helps. Scouting new hunting spots is fun. I hope you find a great little spot to call your very own.


You make a good point. BUT I only agree with you 51.274%
Most people want to just get out of their truck and shoot from there. But it is becoming increasingly hard to find a QUIET place to just take it easy and not see anyone or hear anyone. I have taken quite the hike in the past in my quest for solitude, but I always hear a dude on his quad or some one driving up a dirt road near by. Its just not like it used to be.... (I'm 25 years old and saying that.... wow)
I'd suggest going East up a canyon and try pulling off on a side road that looks interesting and go for broke there. Maybe you'll find some grouse while you are at it


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Wilderness area


----------

